# CO2 gas cylinder help



## simsony (7 Mar 2021)

Hi everyone,

I got a CO2 cylinder from Adam's gas Refill 1.5KG CO2 Gas for Hydroponics & Aquatic Growth from Adams Gas
I tried to use it with a CO2 art regulator, that's has been working fine with a Sodastream cylinder and adapter.

However when I connect the regulator to this cylinder nothing comes out. The high pressure guage reads zero, but certainly comes up with the sodastream. So it has to be the new cylinder. I don't think it's empty. 

I've attached photos of the cylinder and the outlet. I've slowly opened it without anything attached, but can't hear anything. I'm not too confident to turn it further without the regulator. 

Am I supposed to remove something to release the gas (apart from just turning the knob)? I was thinking it has some other protection for storage and transport. 

Thanks.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

No!
Can you weigh the cylinder!


----------



## simsony (7 Mar 2021)

8.2 lbs, so about 3.7 kgs. It is 1.5 kg of CO2 gas, I don't know how much the cylinder should weigh.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

That be about correct for a full cylinder of Co2!
Have you tried opening the valve a little.....without the regulator on?
Best doing it outside as it is a loud wooosh when opened!


----------



## simsony (7 Mar 2021)

Thanks, yes I've tried that with about 1 turn and a bit and nothing.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

Strange!
The valve might be faulty.


----------



## simsony (7 Mar 2021)

Thanks! Best I get in touch with them then. 

I thought I might be missing something silly.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

Did you open the valve fully when attached to the regulator?


----------



## simsony (7 Mar 2021)

Yes as far as it would go. I even shook it a bit


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

Weird!.....


----------



## X3NiTH (7 Mar 2021)

If you shake the bottle does it sound like there is liquid in it?


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2021)

simsony said:


> 8.2 lbs, so about 3.7 kgs. It is 1.5 kg of CO2 gas, I don't know how much the cylinder should weigh.


----------



## nigel bentley (15 Mar 2021)

simsony said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got a CO2 cylinder from Adam's gas Refill 1.5KG CO2 Gas for Hydroponics & Aquatic Growth from Adams Gas
> I tried to use it with a CO2 art regulator, that's has been working fine with a Sodastream cylinder and adapter.
> ...


Normally when you buy a full cylinder it will have a plastic cap over the thread. This is not only to protect the thread but distinguish full from empty. You may have been given an empty one y mistake, it does happen.


----------



## simsony (15 Mar 2021)

nigel bentley said:


> Normally when you buy a full cylinder it will have a plastic cap over the thread. This is not only to protect the thread but distinguish full from empty. You may have been given an empty one y mistake, it does happen.


Yeah mine did have a yellow one. Just unlucky I guess.

I think I'll ask for it to be weighed next time.


----------



## nigel bentley (15 Mar 2021)

simsony said:


> Yeah mine did have a yellow one. Just unlucky I guess.
> 
> I think I'll ask for it to be weighed next time.


I did have the same problem once, not sure how accurate weighing is as I believe no two bottles are exactly the same.I normally open the valve just a tad just to check. Good luck.


----------



## simsony (15 Mar 2021)

X3NiTH said:


> If you shake the bottle does it sound like there is liquid in it?


Not really. I read online that the cylinder's "tare" weight is printed on the cylinder.
This one says 2.93 KG, so it does imply it is nearly empty, if I've read the right thing. But ~0.7 kg is what a fresh sodastream cylinder is, so there supposedly is something in it still.
I went back to the sodastream for now.


----------

